# benelli sbe II SERVICE SUCKS



## specialk (Oct 30, 2005)

THINK TWICE BEFORE BUYING A BENELLI GUN. I HAVE A NEW SBE II USE ABOUT FOUR TIMES THIS YEAR ON GEESE & DUCK,WHICH SHOT GOOD.THE PROBLEM I HAD IS I WENT ON A PAID GOOSE HUNT AND ON THE HUNT I SOME HOW LOST MY BUT PLATE WHICH I THOUGHT WAS SCREWED IN. TO MY SUPRISE IT ONLY SNAPS IN.SO I CALLED BENELLI WHICH OF COURSE I GOT A VOICE MAIL .THEY FINALLY CALLED ME BACK THE NEXT DAY. I TOLD THEM MY PROBLEM AND THEY SAID THEY WOULD MAIL IT OUT IN ABOUT TWO WEEK. I SAID I WOULD PAID FOR THE OVER NIGHT SHIPPING. THEY SAID THEY CAN'T DO THAT.SO MY HUNT WAS A BUST.SO IF YOU USE THE SBE II MAKE SHORE YOU DON'T LOOSE THE RECOIL PAD :******: 


> MAY ALL YOUR GEESE BE BELLY UP


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

I will counter your bad experience with a great one. Sent back a 15 year old SBE. They stripped it and replaced the ejector and tuned it up. They returned it to me two weeks later in a NEW Benelli case... all free of charge. I don't see where you had a problem - except YOU lost a part...


----------



## Quackkills9 (Oct 25, 2004)

> all free of charge. I don't see where you had a problem - except YOU lost a part...


 :withstupid:


----------



## jhegg (May 29, 2004)

Either of you two ever shoot a SBE without the recoil pad attached? I haven't and wouldn't want to.


----------



## specialk (Oct 30, 2005)

Quackkills9 said:


> > all free of charge. I don't see where you had a problem - except YOU lost a part...
> 
> 
> :withstupid:


my problem was that they wouldn't send it over night mail. i was on a paid hunt. it wasn't like you could buy this item at your local sporting store. my hunt was a bust


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

So, you couldn't go down to the local hardware store and get a slip-on pad, just to get by?
At the risk of defending a corporate giant............ they are just so damn big that their structure doesn't have any provision for personalized service. That's just part of the trade off for reasonably priced/high volume/consumer products. Burl


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

You were on a paid hunt and the guide did not have an extra gun or you did not bring one???? I have been on 3 to 4 hunts (not paid) that I have had a gun break where I could not fire it and I would never consider them hunts a bust.


----------



## specialk (Oct 30, 2005)

PorkChop said:


> You were on a paid hunt and the guide did not have an extra gun or you did not bring one???? I have been on 3 to 4 hunts (not paid) that I have had a gun break where I could not fire it and I would never consider them hunts a bust.


I DID FINISH THE HUNT. THERE IS NOTHING LIKE YOUR OWN GUN. BUT THE POINT I AM GETTING AT IS BENELLI WOULDN'T SEND IT OVER NITE SHIPPING.I OFFER TO PAY FOR SHIPPING


> MAY YOUR GEESE BE BELLY UP


----------



## Marty Haakenson (Jul 6, 2005)

Since 9-11,gun manufactures cant overnite parts or most times send items in the mail w/o signatures.Fed law from what I hear.


----------



## win4win (Sep 8, 2003)

You didnt know how your gun was put together. You lost the butt pad. Benelli called you back after one day in the middle of hunting season. They are sending you a new butt pad. You claim because Benelli would not overnight you the part that your hunt was a bust. You went on a paid hunt knowing that guns do break and you were without a backup. You also claim you finished your hunt but it was still a bust because you weren't able to use your own gun. Bottom line is Benelli couldn't fix your mistake quickly enough to satisfy you .

Does that about sum it up? Good, now quitcher*****in.


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

win4win

You hit the nail on the head. If they had driven the part to him, he would still be *****ing.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Sasha and Abby said:


> If they had driven the part to him, he would still be b*tching.


What if they put it on a red velvet pillow? 

I don't know how not having your gun makes it a bust. Are you telling me your paying a guide so you can just shoot your gun? I thought people went with guides to learn, access, and to kill??? I can't believe all these years I have been wrong.

GOBBLE BOBBLE GOBBLE BOBBLE its Turkey Day lets all chill. :beer:


----------



## Bandcollector02 (Oct 4, 2005)

A friend of mine has had similar bad experiences ordering from Bennelli. No B.S., he has attempted to order accessories twice without success. They are always "out of stock" for 4 months or some BS. Just a note, I am telling this story second hand for whatever its worth.


----------

